# A little upset



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I posted some pictures of Rosie and Napoleon on my fb page and commented about Rosie leaving when she has been spayed. I have had a comment on there from someone who originally wanted one of Mai Tai's kittens but I lost her details and the kitten went to someone else. She put some unpleasant comments on my website even though I had apologised. Now she has commented that I just use my girls for breeding  I think it is probably a case of the truth hurts but I found it upsetting 
I want to do the best for Rosie and as much as I would like to keep her I know that it just isn't really feasible unless I gave up breeding. If I had unlimited space I would keep them all.
I know many other breeders let retired queens go - who else on here does? Or would you keep them?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not a breeder,as you know but I suggest you delete this person off facebook and out of your life. What a good job that you lost the details.

We all know how much you love and care for your girls and that deciding to re home them is not an easy decision for you at all. 

I'm sure our breeder fiends will come a long soon and give you their situations and assistance.

Big hugs Lynn (((hugs)))


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

My opinion, responsible breeders retire and adopt out their girls. It's quite impossible to continue a breeding program, bringing in new cats and also keeping retirees.

Especially for those who breed for 10+ years, it would be considered hoarding to keep those numbers of cats.

Unfortunately there will always be those who see it as just using the cat until they are no longer useful, I'm comfortable with my decision and know it's best for the cats. Doesn't mean it's easy to let anyone go, or entertain the thought that they'll be leaving, but it is a part of being a breeder.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd block him/her (bit difficult to tell which they are from their name and photo) on Facebook. They obviously were very peeved at missing out on one of your gorgeous kittens and are now trying to stir things up and upset you. 

If you just "used" your girls for breeding you wouldn't retire them when it was in their best interests, but go on using them time after time until they were past enjoying their retirement. If this person knew as much as they think they did, they'd be aware of this.


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

As a non-breeder, I can see why someone would say this, but I think they are making this judgement from the point of view of being a pet-owner alone, which is rather narrow to say the least. 

It's so easy to denigrate breeders simply because of the large amounts of money involved in getting a pedigree cat. Most people do not stop to think about the hidden overall costs of breeding cats properly. Not only that, but the motivation behind breeding is poorly understood. A lot of people seem to assume it is for money. But this really isn't the case...

While a pet owner keeps a pet to love and care for, as a companion. A breeder keeps a pet not only to love and care for, but also as a means to further the development of that particular breed in terms of health, type and temperament so that the future generation of pet-owners can enjoy their little companions to the fullest :001_smile:.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry that you have had to deal with that Lynn, it must be upsetting enough having to rehome Rosie without other people chipping in to make you feel worse. 

I wouldn't be able to let a retired queen go, nor any kittens, which is why I'm not a breeder. Realistically, to participate in a responsible breeding programme without being overwhelmed with cats (to their detriment, as well as your own) do retired queens need to go to another loving home? 

Maybe you could keep Rosie, but only you know the number of cats you're able to care for. I don't know the ins and out of breeding but if you kept every cat you retired you could possibly have a new pet join your household permanently every 3-4 years? I guess with the average feline lifespan you wouldn't have hundreds of cats all at once, maybe 4-6, but it's whether you would like that many pets. I now have six myself and think it's wonderful, but not everyone would feel the same. You know your limitations best. You also know what is best for Rosie, it's not like you'll turn her out onto the streets for goodness sake, I'm sure she'll end up being spoilt rotten in her new home. 

As upsetting as it is, please ignore that silly woman. No matter what she thinks, there's a right and wrong way to conduct herself. Normally I'd say it's worth explaining things to people who are ignorant, but she clearly has a grudge so maybe it's worth just blocking her from accessing your FB page?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Generally cats are retired and a kitten retained, so for someone like me with 4 breeding cats and 3 pets, Once I keep offspring from the breeders, and the retiring cats I've then got 11 cats in 2-4 years. 
Keep offspring from those 4 and retire them...and I think you get my point. It wouldn't take long to reach 20 cats especially when kittens are retained from the 1st or 2nd litter, and sometimes more than 1 kitten is retained from a litter as well - adding to numbers again.

Of course someone with only 1 breeding girl is in a different situation and more able to keep pets.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> She put some unpleasant comments on my website even though I had apologised. Now she has commented that I just use my girls for breeding


Nasty minded little madam. If you hadn't lost her details you'd have met her and seen her true colours. She wouldn't have got a kitten anyway.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh Lynn, thats awful and please dont let others upset you, you clearly adore your cats and if people are going to be like this then they dont deserve your beautiful girl.
I try my hardest to keep my retired cats but sometimes your head has to rule your heart and finding that perfect home just needs to happen. 
I would just ignore these type of people, even though i know how upsetting it is, you are only doing your best and people just dont realise its not just a case of well shes finished i will get rid of her, she has become part of the family and loved very much and this is harder for you to let her be rehomed but sadly if we kept them all would the cats actually be happy... i honestly dont think they would be.
Chin up hun, forget the comments and just smile that somebody is jealous of the fact they dont have one of your special girls. You want somebody to stay in touch and that special home will come along. xxxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ignore them Lynn - you know what's best for you in your situation - if I kept all mine I wouldn't have room for babies and then you really are breeding for breedings sake and not improving lines etc. Some cats you can keep and some you can't. If we all kept and then stopped breeding there would be no peds.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I'd remove her comment and block her. It's not like you find the prospect of retiring Rosie easy but you've already said that your OH has agreed to you keeping Mai Tai and you don't think keeping all your queens is possible. 

Sure there is a little bit of truth in everything - Rosie helped with your breeding program - but in no way could it be said fairly that you only used her for breeding. And by retiring her in a responsible way and ensuring that she goes to a new home where she will be loved and pampered you are doing what is best for both of you.

As a breeder it's part of your job to find loving homes for your cats. Whether you let them go as young kittens, older kittens, retired adults or otherwise, you've still loved them and looked after them as your pets first.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to get to know my breeder really well; to the point that she is like family to us now.

Rehoming kittens and cats is part and parcel of being a breeder. We were fortunate enough to rehome one of her older girls - in fact its through MeMe that we got to know her so well. Soon she is going to have to rehome one of her males, and he is going to a very close friend of hers. Even so, knowing her how I do, I get so see the emotion and love that she puts into her cats on top of everything else and every time she parts with one, kitten or adult, she feels it deeply.

I don't know you well Lynn but I think I know you well enough to know that you would never do anything that wasn't in your cats best intentions and you love them all very much.

All I can say, is thank goodness this person never got one of your cats!! As others have said remove them from your list of friends


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

All the breeders I am friendly with rehome cats when they reach retirement age. To me, it seems they do this for the good of the cat as much as for the good of the breeding programme.

It can only be a good thing to ensure that the cat that has been part of the programme and household goes to spend the rest of its life being the apple of a new owners eye! Growing up, we adopted a 5 year old Tonk boy who had just been retired from stud. He had 15 years of devoted slave attention!!

The breeders I know are also just as particular about rehoming an adult as they are about a kitten!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

You know i'm not a breeder but i know you are such a caring and lovely person that you would NEVER do badly by your girlies. Trust yourself and don't be drawn by the unkindliness and spite of others xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the problem, Lynn. Small minded people only see the pound signs when they come to a breeder. They think that now the cat's useless as a breeding queen, we get rid of them because they won't give us income any more.

Sure there's a little truth in the fact that we do consider rehoming them after they're done breeding, but more for their happiness than our own selfish reasons.

I was in your situation a few months ago with Tia. I neutered her, and the others turned on her and really started bullying her. She was miserable, hiding, not herself at all. I considered rehoming her for her own sake, but was really struggling with the idea because of her past (rescue case, multiple homes, poor living conditions etc). Thankfully, everything's settled down and she's turned into a big cuddly flump, so I can hold onto her. However, if I had more cats or couldn't give her the attention she so badly needed, then rehomed she'd be. It would be far worse to keep a cat that you couldn't do right by, and in a breeding house, there comes a cut off point where you simply need to rehome. People can't have their cake and eat it. If we didn't rehome, we wouldn't have pedigrees, or we'd have breeders with scores of cats, which creates health issues of its own!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

From reading your posts, Lynn, over the last year and a bit I've been on PF forum I can see that the decision to retire Rosie would not have been an easy decision to make. 

You are doing the right thing, and no doubt like you have done with your kittens she will be re - homed to people who love and care for her. 

I'm glad this women didn't get one if your kittens because it sounds like she hasn't got a clue about cats or the care of them.

Big hugs to you.

Please don't let this evil woman upset you any longer. x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> <snip>
> if we kept them all would the cats actually be happy... i honestly dont think they would be.
> <snip>


And that's the crux of it to me. I believe it's stupid / cruel (perm as you wish) to keep a cat that is clearly unhappy in one's household. Of course one tries to resolve things, but that's not always possible, and sometimes a new home will make everyone (cats and oneself) much happier and is clearly the right thing to do.


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely delete that person, FB is for friends and contacts not for abusing people.
I haven't rehomed any cats but I only have 1 queen at the moment, rehoming is something I often think about and have not decided either way. I will deal with each cat and situation individually. I can't imagine I would ever rehome Ava, she will always have a special place in my heart, however if she became unhappy or I had a cat who wasn't coping being in a multi cat and dog household then of course it would be something I would have to seriously think about. I think also all of my family and husbands family are cat mad and if one of them (I know my mum and dad have said they want one of our cats) wanted a retired cat then I would let them go as I would still have contact with them.
As a breeder only you know what is best for YOUR cats, not some nobody who doesn't even know you! Try to forget what they have said and take comfort from the fact that we know you will do the right thing :biggrin5:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i agree with the other comments, delete this person, and try not to feel upset, you know your doing what is right for your cats,it isnt easy,but your putting them first._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your very kind and encouraging words 
It was quite late when I saw her comments on FB last night and I was so upset by them 
I know in my heart that it will be much fairer for Rosie - I worry too that she will steal kittens (she did this with Mai Tai's kittens last year and hid them in my wardrobe) I know I don't have to justify myself to this woman - I think it must have been because it was so late in the day that I let her get to me  I was quite surprised a while ago to see her name come up on 'likes' on my FB page - she was obviously just waiting for her moment 
I don't know if she likely to cause more trouble if I remove her comments and I'm not sure that I can get rid of her altogether as the 'Lambchop' FB page is public.
I will just have to do my best to ignore her.
Thank you all again for your support


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all for your very kind and encouraging words
> It was quite late when I saw her comments on FB last night and I was so upset by them
> I know in my heart that it will be much fairer for Rosie - I worry too that she will steal kittens (she did this with Mai Tai's kittens last year and hid them in my wardrobe) I know I don't have to justify myself to this woman - I think it must have been because it was so late in the day that I let her get to me  I was quite surprised a while ago to see her name come up on 'likes' on my FB page - she was obviously just waiting for her moment
> I don't know if she likely to cause more trouble if I remove her comments and I'm not sure that I can get rid of her altogether as the 'Lambchop' FB page is public.
> ...


Is it your personal FB page or is it your cats page, I am sure you can block people so that they can't see you or whatever pages you have. You could always email FB and ask them how to do it then she wouldn't be able to even see anything to do with you. Or better still I bet someone on here would know how to do it


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I will just have to do my best to ignore her.


If you can do so it is about the best reaction from you. I sort of understand the idea of blocking her but it will only go to show her you have seen her comments and give a hoot. If you just take no notice she won't even know that you've read her drivel.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a public page for the cats administrated by myself. I've just checked FB - first time since last night  Our very kind member JordanRose has posted some lovely comments and this ***** has still added more 
ETA - I've seen how I can block her but I don't think I will give her the satisfaction


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> It's a public page for the cats administrated by myself. I've just checked FB - first time since last night  Our very kind member JordanRose has posted some lovely comments and this ***** has still added more
> ETA - I've seen how I can block her but I don't think I will give her the satisfaction


This is why im glad not to have fb.

Anyone who knows you lyn wont believe what she has wrote is true.I dont.

I myself have rehomed a retired girl 'spirit' after one litter.She lives with my mum now and solo her only kitten..they are spoilt rotten.

All breeders i know also let their girls go as others have said its for their best interest.

Let the comment go straight over your head.Silly woman shes just made a fool of herself.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> this ***** has still added more
> ETA - I've seen how I can block her but I don't think I will give her the satisfaction


If she continues it will get harder to ride it out. The upside is that she may well get worse and worse to the point that you can report her abuse to FB so they'll block her completely.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I might have found your page and added a little extra support as has JR.

With something like FB, it can often be more powerful to let these people show their true colours!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

As the others have said Lynne, just ignore her and delete her from your fb and from your memory, she's not worth getting upset over.

You know what is best for your girls.

If it weren't for breeders letting their older kittens and adults go we wouldn't be fortunate enough to have Paris our Maine Coon who came to us after suffering a pyo at 4 years old, she was spayed and joined us. Dave came to us at 18 months old, Isak was an older kitten who couldn't find a home...he had been returned to his breeder. We have had many other cats which came to us from breeders who needed homes for their adults.

We are only small breeders having two Queens and one to come next month so at the moment we hope to keep those when they retire as we kept Mia too, if we ever had too many and felt rehoming was in the best interests for our cats we would do just that.

No one should be made to feel bad because they are doing what they feel is best for their cat. 

Keep smiling Lynne, we all know you look after your cats and would only do the right thing by them, everyone else who knows you would feel the same, those who don't know you aren't worth getting upset over.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, is that you  Thank you  When I saw the name I thought 'who's that'


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i added abit to your facebook page to,. silly women !! i didnt swear honest. _


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Some very nice people from here have been adding posts 
You are all so lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we are family on here, and if anyone upsets our family,.. god help em !!!!!!!!!,,,_


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

I've added something too, as I think it's disgusting that this woman is throwing all her toys out the pram and getting at you in such a petty way. If she was so interested in getting a cat off you, she would've been ringing or emailing you regularly to get the latest news! You're much better off without!! Chin up Lynn, we all know what a wonderful breeder you are and anyone who thinks otherwise can take a long walk off a short pier!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen the comments too, she's not very bright is she? Lets be honest, even she can't work out what she's trying to say in the second post. Please don't ket it upset you Lynn, I think you are doing a good thing for Rosie.

New Rule for life: If they can't string a sentance together then they just don't count


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I added a bit too.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Please don't be upset Lynn, just be thankful this nasty woman didn't have one of your beautiful kittens, she has definitely shown her true colours by the comments she has made.

The kind of people that make comments like that are ignorant and selfish and would never have a cat/kittens best interests at heart.

From what I know about you, you are a loving and caring breeder and love your girls to bits and don't let anyone tell you any different. If you were in a position to keep Rosie we all know you would, you are thinking of Rosie and what is best for her and her future xx


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> New Rule for life: If they can't string a sentance together then they just don't count




Not the sharpest tool in the box by a long way. Scary too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in tears now because of you lot and my own lovely daughter - who knows nothing of my previous dealings with this woman - has also posted on there :crying::crying:
My lovely Rosie is curled up in her nest box with our little Napoleon and it just breaks my heart to say she can't have any more :crying: She loves them so much but delivering him was such struggle for her


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I have just looked back at the FB page and it seems we've given her what for!!!

Try and pick on our Lynn would you?! :incazzato: We'll sort you!!


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm in tears now because of you lot and my own lovely daughter - who knows nothing of my previous dealings with this woman - has also posted on there :crying::crying:
> *My lovely Rosie is curled up in her nest box with our little Napoleon and it just breaks my heart to say she can't have any more* :crying: *She loves them so much but delivering him was such struggle for her*


And that is precisely why that fool of a woman was so wrong! You clearly love Rosie and just want the best for her. If you were just using her as a breeding machine, she would constantly be having litters! You have her best interests at heart and anyone who says otherwise should be pitied - they clearly don't have two brain cells to rub together!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've just realised - we shouldn't be too hard on this person. She was obviously very disappointed at not getting a kitten and will probably look elsewhere now. Luckily for us she's been good enough to ensure we all know what she looks like which is really going to increase her chances of being accepted by a decent breeder - dontcha think


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What an idiot!!

I think you had a lucky escape losing her details :yesnod:

The people that know, and care about you, know how much you love your kitties Lynn - don't let one strange woman bring you down hon - she ain't worth it.

Just commented on your page too  x


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

i have no issue with rehoming queens, but saying that i haven't been breeding long so haven't had to do it just yet (other than Bonnie who i had 24hrs and had pyo but she lives with my mum) Tallulah is about 5 months off of retirement so only time will tell if i can actually do it.. ignore this woman, sour grapes... retired queens can continue to live life in a breeding environment which with multiple queens and your own stud is not always ideal, or they can live in a single/double cat home with no comptetition for food or sleeping spaces, or squabbles... i know what i would prefer for my girls. I give them the best life I can, but a pet home will always be better.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

To answer your question, I shall be keeping Molly with me, from day 1 i knew i would, but people do have different situations where they rehome them, I dont see a problem in this as long as they are spayed before they go.

It prob is a non-breeder thinking she knows best, I wouldnt worry about her, you dont have to explain yourself to anyone xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Lynn. I am so annoyed people who know nothing about anything always say the nastiest things. I know you would only do right for your kitties. You can tell how much you love them by your posts. Please don't worry anyone who knows you would take her comments with a pinch of salt. (((((((( big hugs Lynn )))))))) 

Viv xx


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I'm in tears now because of you lot and my own lovely daughter - who knows nothing of my previous dealings with this woman - has also posted on there :crying::crying:
> My lovely Rosie is curled up in her nest box with our little Napoleon and it just breaks my heart to say she can't have any more :crying: She loves them so much but delivering him was such struggle for her


Yes lynn but you have her best interest at heart! Health and wellbeing.

I too am going through the same situation as you....my 1st breeding girl has got her last litter curently 6 weeks. She's a brilliant mum and has also fosted kittens. My best breeding queen to date.

I know i need to spay her shortly and re-home her but it also is breaking my heart. I need to get a new girl in order to improve my lines and as i'm breeding blue self's (bsh) i'm trying to improve on my solid blue lines to improve the coat colour and eye colour of the breed, as well as the traditional bsh standard.
I'm only a small breeder with minimal space as much as i would love to keep her in order for her to have the best quality of life (freedom to explore the outdoor world) and attention she deserves. Not that she dosen't get spoilt rotten.
It's not just that when you have got kittens and you have a nutered cat going out you dont know what they will pick-up and you have to keep infection to a minimal. You cant keep them locked up in the house or pens it's not fair.

As for the op with the nasty comments she dosen't have a clue what heartache we are going through. I love my cats as do you lynn but happiness is a must and quality attention (one to one) in paramount!

We are trying to improve the breed standard and if your like me lynn i put more money in to breeding then i get out of it. It's not about the money. I just love cats especially bsh.

I was training to be a midwife but because of family commitments i couldn't continiue.....i'm still living my dream not with humans but of our feline friends.:crazy:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi
Its a case of sour grapes definitely. You are a respected breeder and we all know you love your cats, anyone else doesnt matter!!

Everyone has an opinion on rehoming retired queens, mine personally is we have to be practical and kind. I think overcrowding is far worst, you are also providing someone with a wonderful pet who will get lots of love and attention,and hopefully a secure garden to enjoy for the rest of their days. Its so easy for those who don't rehome to point the finger but its each to their own.

Keep your chin up.


Izzie


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I do understand that people who have no information on breeding might feel as if they are just being used and discarded. I´m saying this as I have heard it a number of times. Having said that, I have to agree with the others, you do dote on your cats and you want the best for them. So if that is what you feel should happen then it is the right way to go. Sometimes a cat will be happier in another environment and difficult as it may be, it has to be done. So don´t feel guilty about trying to give Rosie the best.

Personally I would explain the reasons why it is being done when people ask, not because you have to give explanations of your actions but simply to instruct the ignorant


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Lynn - have only just seen post

Idiot in my view.

Hugs to you and have popped my two penneth worth on

Clare x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all - you lovely lot 
I have had two enquiries for Rosie via my website - one from an older lady who had to give up breeding Siamese several years ago when she was seriously ill. She is now recovered and would like to have another Siamese. She had been looking at rescue cats, been home-checked by CP but decided that she really wanted a Siamese. She is visiting next week.
The other lady I met at the Supreme where she was showing her 6 month old kitten. She thinks he would like an older companion rather than taking on another kitten.


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Only just seen this thread and haven't had a chance to read it all but just wanted to say that from your posts on here it is quite obvious that you love your cats. 

I'm not a breeder but by trying to find her a nice home I see it as being responsible. This person has one opinion and probably knows very little about your situation. Please don't let it upset you  x


----------

